# New cups - no usb printers?!

## kingfame_147

Hi,

I upgraded to cups-1.4.4. After that I can't add my usb printer?!

The printer was installed before the upgrae. After the upgraded it worked good. For a test I deleted the printer and now I want to readd it. But if I use the "add printer" option there is only a "scsi printer" avaible as a local printer. The other options are only for network printers.

The output from /var/log/messages when I turn on the printer looks good:

```

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1509.754782] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1509.754796] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1509.754808] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1509.858309] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1509.909376] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1509.909383] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1509.960037] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.011104] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.011112] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.074614] usb 1-3: default language 0x0409

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.075218] usb 1-3: udev 7, busnum 1, minor = 6

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.075224] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=3252

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.075229] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.075235] usb 1-3: Product: Samsung ML-2250 Series

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.075240] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.075245] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 2Y21BADY814537F.

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.075383] usb 1-3: usb_probe_device

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.075390] usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.075595] usb 1-3: adding 1-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.075669] usblp 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.075675] usblp 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.076089] drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 0

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.076186] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 7 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04E8 pid 0x3252

Jun 25 12:37:22 scooter kernel: [ 1510.076198] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

```

At the old version there was something like "usb printer" avaible and I could at my printer easily. Any ideas?

----------

## massimo

Make sure usblp is not loaded, then restart cups and try again.

----------

## kingfame_147

Thx!

Remove usblp from the kernel and now it works.

Funny that it worked with the old cups version and usblp enabled.

----------

## massimo

AFAIK this changed somewhere around 1.4.

----------

## kingfame_147

That would explain that issue.

Anyway, the problem is fixed :) Thanks again for your help!

----------

